# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  جديد.......لعيونك حبيبي

## khaled aljonidee

لعيونك حبيبي...........جورج الراسي 

http://www.4shared.com/file/45813740.../____.html?s=1

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور خالد 

جورج الراسي مغني كبير وصوت حلو

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلموووووووووووو يا خالد  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مشكور جنيدي 
و يا ريت اتزيدلنا من الاغاني العربيه 
لانه بصراحه ما الي على الاجنبي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مشكور جنيدي 
> و يا ريت اتزيدلنا من الاغاني العربيه 
> لانه بصراحه ما الي على الاجنبي


صدقني يا دكتور انا ما بسمع الا اجنبي 


خلص بدي اسمع عربي عشانك و اضيف اجمل الاغاني

و له يهمك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ش
ك
ر
ا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon15:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> صدقني يا دكتور انا ما بسمع الا اجنبي 
> 
> 
> خلص بدي اسمع عربي عشانك و اضيف اجمل الاغاني
> 
> و له يهمك


تسلم يا طيب

----------

